# Verizon FIOS and VPN w/Static IP



## kinematic (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi,

I run an engineering consulting business from my home. I need to access my computer at home remotely vi VPN.

A little history...

I had FIOS internet installed 2 years ago and obtained 5 static IP addresses. I installed Secure Computing SG565 VPN firewall router and set it up with VPN PPTP such that I could access my home server remotely as could my sub contractors. All I had to do was create an account on the VPN router and provide the static IP address to my client and they could login into my LAN.

Recently, I add FIOS TV to the internet service and now have an actiontec wireless router installed that has no VPN capability like my other router. I am told by the FIOS tech that the FIOS router needs to be connected first. I called an actiontec FIOS tech and he told me that I probably need to have FIOS install a NIM, network interface manager. 

My question is: Can I install a VPN capable router along with the FIOS router such that I can still have remote acces to my home computer as I did on the past and still have FIOS TV?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, they're lying to you. :smile: Take a look at Replacing the FiOS Actiontec Router, there are several configurations you can use and still keep the TV service happy.


----------

